# !es wird Sommer!



## turboprinz (17. April 2005)

HiHo,
hier ein Paar Bilder vom 17.042005 aus Berlin. Ich denke es wird langsam Sommer!

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------



## tittli (17. April 2005)

Der Schnee der heute Morgen gefallen ist bei uns sagt mir was anderes...
schöne Fotos!
gruss


----------



## styko (29. April 2005)

Die Fotos gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Die Tulpe schaut nur irgendwie so rot aus...


----------



## turboprinz (1. Mai 2005)

styko hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Tulpe schaut nur irgendwie so rot aus...


HiHo,
das ist ganau das, was ich festhalten wollte! Diese einzeln stehende Tulpe auf einer saftig grünen Wiese hatte es mir angetan. Dieses kräftige Rot ist also *nicht* nachbearbeitet! Diese Tulpe steht genau so (in diesem rot) beim SC- Brise(mein Segelverein).

Gruß der TURBOprinz


----------

